# Trafo für UVC



## austriacarp (5. Apr. 2012)

Hallo 
Da ich nun schon 3 Teichfilter von meinen kleinen Teich zu Hause habe wo der Trafo der UVC Lampe kaputt ist möchte ich fragen ob man diesen nicht irgendwo billig nachkaufen kann.
Danke


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Hallo Fredl,
Wichtig ist auf jedefall mal zu wissen:
Welcher Hersteller?
Welches Modell?
Welche Röhrenleistung?

Bei dem 'Trafo' handelt es sich um ein Vorschaltgerät für Leuchtstoffröhren.

Das das so aussieht wie ein Trafo liegt daran, dass die Vorschaltgeräte mit ihrer Verkabelung und dem Starter so vergossen sind, damit sie im freien einsetzbar sind.

Nimmt man nun ein Handelsübliches Vorschaltgerät (mit passender Leistung) + Starter, dann kann man die Lampe wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Allerdings ist das ganze dann so nicht mehr im freien einsetzbar (müsste ein geeignetes Gehäuse drumherum).

Und gaaaaaanz wichtig: Absolute Vorsicht, weil Netzspannung! Und am Besten nur dem Profi überlassen, wenn man sich mit Leuchtstofflampen nicht auskennt.


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Ein fast neues Vorschaltgerät (mit Schalter) für TL-Röhren (passt für 30 und 55 Watt-Geräte) hab ich noch liegen - war bei einem 55-Watt Edelstahlklärer dabei.
Da ich wegen des Betriebes mit Zeitschaltuhr mit dem Schalter in Konflikt kam, hab ich mir selbst eins gebaut.
Am einfachsten ist es das Vorschaltmodul in ein HD-Rohr einzubauen.
Die Kabeldurchführungen sind schraubbar und wasserdicht.
Wenn ich die Enddeckel aufsetze muss ich sogar eine Verschraubung lösen, damit die Luft entweichen kann - so dicht ist das Teil.
Das Gerät läuft nun in der 3. Saison ohne Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## austriacarp (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Danke mal für die Tipps könnte das Vorschaltgerät sogar in einen Gehäuse im Keller montieren und von da aus mit den Kabel raus zum Teich gehen. Kann ich für meine 11 Watt UVC ein Vorschaltgerät von einer 18 Watt leuchtstoffröhre verwenden oder muß die Watt zahl genau stimmen? Habt ihr vielleicht einen link wo ich das richtige Vorschaltgerät bekomme Wasserdichtes Gehäuse ist kein Problem das bekomme ich hin.
Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Die 11 Watt ist ne PL-Röhre, d.h. die Anschlüsse sind alle 4 nebeneinander - entsprechend musst du nat. auch wissen, welches Kabel du wo am Vorschaltgerät anschliesst.
Ich denke eine komplette Neuverkabelung wirst du nicht vorhaben, oder?

Was mich allerdings sehr wundert, was du mit einem "Spielzeug-Klärer" von 11 W in einem 50000 Liter Teich bewirken willst????

Gruß Nori


----------



## austriacarp (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Das UVC Gerät gehört für meinen Fischteich der hat ca 2000 Liter im Schwimmteich habe ich 2x55Watt UVC Lampen.


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Na dann kannst die Sache ja mal angreifen - die Vorschaltgeräte für PL-Röhren gibts zu Hauf im Ebay - kosten auch fast nichts....

Gruß Nori


----------



## austriacarp (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

hat vielleicht jemand einen Anschlußplan oder eine Skizze wie das Vorschaltgerät und der Starter angeschlossen werden. Aus der Röhre kommt ein 3 poliges Kabel Phase Nullleiter und Erde wie muß ich die mit Starter und Vorschaltgerät verbinden?
Danke


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Also ich hab ein Vorschaltgerät an dem alles beschriftet ist - einen separaten Starter gibts bei meinem auch nicht - ist alles in einem flachen Blechgehäuse untergebracht (ich hab allerdings ne TL-Ausführung, da gehen 2x2 Kabel zu den Röhrenpins und ein Kabel (=Erde) geht ans Klärer-Gehäuse (ist aus Edelstahl)).





Gruß Nori


----------



## austriacarp (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Ist bei meiner großen 55W auch so aber aus den Gehäuse der kleinen 11W kommt nur ein 3 poliges Kabel und deshalb bräuchte ich eine Anschlußskizze.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Wie sieht es mit den Kabeln am Lampensockel aus - wenn eines wirklich "Erde" ist, dann werden die 2 anderen Kabel an den Pins nur verdoppelt werden (d.h. 2 Kabel für die Pins einer Seite - so ne PL besteht ja eigentlich aus 2 Röhren die in einem Glaskörper zusammengefast sind) - vertauschen kann man da nichts.
Kommt deine "Erde" auch am Lampensockel vor?
Wenn du nichts rausbekommst einfach probieren (mit entsprechender Vorsicht!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## austriacarp (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Das heißt also Phase-Vorschaltgerät-Starter und dann an den Schwarzen Draht der aus der UVC kommt und Nulleiter und Erde einfach verbinden


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Trafo für UVC*

Hallo,
ich denke wir sollten nochmal klarstellen:
Phase und Nulleiter mit den entsprechenden Kabeln des UVC, die auch an den Lampensockeln sind verbinden.
Ich hab vorhin mit "Erde" den Schutzleiter (normal grün/gelb) gemeint - es muss auch ohne den funktionieren - im allgemeinen wird der nur mit dem Gehäuse verbunden - macht nat bei einem Plastikgehäuse keinen Sinn.

Wichtig wäre erstmal zu wissen welche Farben am Sockel sind und welche den Klärer verlassen.

Du musst selbst wissen, ob du da ran willst - ich denk mir da nichts - ist jedem sein eigenes Risiko.
(Nur an Kraftstromsachen geh ich nicht ran)


----------

